# Anyone Ride Riv tires? (tuffy, jack browns, ect)



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Really have been interested in trying out some Riv tires but I haven't really seen to much in the way of ride reports or much usage experience. Mostly just talk about how they look, and such. 

So anyhow anyone a Riv tire fan?


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

So no thoughts on Rivendell tires eh?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I ride Ruffy Tuffys on one bike.....Great tires...They roll nice and are bullet proof to me


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks, I've really been considering some Jack Browns for my commuter that I'm going to try and bike the state with a week this summer. It will be on a some crappy roads here and there, and might try and fit in a day of riding around Bar Harbor for fun on some dirt trails. How would you compare them to Panracer Paselas as far as road grip, cushion, and how well they roll? 

Thanks for any info!

-Nick


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a set of JB greens. They are great tires. Smooth, tough and fast rollers.

Nice tires.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

Long time user of Rolly Poly and Ruffy Tuffy tires. Very comfortable for rough roads and gravel. They have a rounder profile than most tires and therefore, look big. But they roll quite well and are durable. They are made by Panaracer IIRC.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Trower said:


> Thanks, I've really been considering some Jack Browns for my commuter that I'm going to try and bike the state with a week this summer. It will be on a some crappy roads here and there, and might try and fit in a day of riding around Bar Harbor for fun on some dirt trails. How would you compare them to Panracer Paselas as far as road grip, cushion, and how well they roll?
> 
> Thanks for any info!
> 
> -Nick


Most of my bikes have Paselas but I would choose the Ruffy Tuffys if price was not a factor....I think the RT are more comfortable and roll better...


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> Most of my bikes have Paselas but I would choose the Ruffy Tuffys if price was not a factor....I think the RT are more comfortable and roll better...


Thanks that seals the deal for me I was originally going to use some big Paselas, but I was very interested in Rivendell tires, had heard that Panaracer had used better rubber on the Rivs than the Paselas, but there is very little on the net about them (that I could find) besides what can be found on the Riv site. Now I need to stop going to Rivbike.com and lusting over their frames.......


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

tihsepa said:


> I have a set of JB greens. They are great tires. Smooth, tough and fast rollers.
> 
> Nice tires.


Do you only ride them on paved roads?


----------



## seat_boy (Dec 24, 2006)

I have some Ruffy Tuffy 28s and some Pasela (non TG) 35mm. To me, the Paselas feel significantly faster than the RTs, and of course are much more comfortable. I had some old TG Paselas, which also felt slow, leading me to believe I just don't like that flat protection layer.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Trower said:


> Do you only ride them on paved roads?


Pavement and crushed limestone. They do great on both.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

Trower said:


> Do you only ride them on paved roads?


I've used my Riv tires on rough gravel roads, as well as pavement. The volume of the tire makes for a comfortable and stable ride.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> I ride Ruffy Tuffys on one bike.....Great tires...They roll nice and are bullet proof to me


Same here... and they last a very long time and large number of miles.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks like I'm going to have to get some Jack Browns


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

The 28mm Roly Polys do great on fire roads in SoCal, all things considered. The 33mm Jack Browns are awesome for city commutes where potholes, railroad crossings, and heavy panniers are carried effortlessly by the plump tires. I think 28-30mm width is my choice from now on for basic road rides including long distance...


----------



## lonebikeroftheapocalypse (Oct 23, 2002)

I've used Roly Poly's and Ruffy Tuffy's on my Atlantis. Both very nice. I have my bike sized on the large size and when I tried the Jack Brown's they made a huge difference in ride height, enough that I couldn't get used to it. I gave them to a friend. They were very nice rolling tires though.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Well I have the Jack Browns Got the Blue version, as I am planning on using them touring and maybe some fire road riding. I hope to get to Acadia national park and ride the carriage trails as well. 

But for the tires, man they are comfy! I still can't get over how well they roll as well, they roll better than the crappy 28c Kenda's I had on there! Unbelievable I say! The tires were lighter than I expected as well, and again, comparing them to the kendas, they were lighter. Granted the kendas where steel bead, but still! Think I might have to try some Rolly's on my Bridgestone when the Vit 23's that are on there wear out, hopefully this summer


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 27, 2006)

I've used Jack Browns extensively for the past 3 yrs. They're great tires. The Blues are rather sluggish for me after trying the Greens which just offer a really nice cush ride. I've ridden one brevet series (200k, 300k, 400k, 600k) on blues and two series on greens and only ever had 2 flats (1 on the blues, 1 on the greens) although I've had a fair share of flats on the greens when out riding. My main complaint of the tires is that the sidewalls aren't the most durable. I wouldn't use them for touring. For a similar tire I'd recommend the Schwalbe Marathon Supremes which are a bit heavier but much more durable and longer lasting. And as another poster noted, Paselas are a great tire.


----------

